# A little something for the BC Rich Fans



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 1, 2008)

As you may or may not know, BC Rich has launched a new website for their custom axes. Check out this good shit






















And for those of you (like..2 including myself) into Draco action..ENJOY BITCHES









Well....I know what I'll be buyin'. Check out the site B.C. Rich Handcrafted


----------



## Trespass (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice, but I don't know if I'd blow that tedious amount of cash for one...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 1, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Very nice, but I don't know if I'd blow that tedious amount of cash for one...



Yeah..BC Rich charges an assload..if only there were a way to get an exact shape replicated with whatever specs for cheap.. *cough cough* ranguitars.com *cough cough*


----------



## Trespass (Jun 1, 2008)

Does Ran do an exact replica? There must be something different to avoid lawsuit?


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jun 1, 2008)

The price don't matter really, when a BCR warlok looks as good as that one does, I'd blow 5 grand on it, easily!


----------



## nikt (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW!!! now this is awsome

looks like Mick Thompson sig but without the HATE inlay


----------



## Apophis (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome axes


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 1, 2008)

Is the black one Frode's from Einherjer/battered?

Also /r/ pictures of Schaffer's Ignitor and Smyth's Ignitor 7 for this thread


----------



## GiantBaba (Jun 1, 2008)

I dig the Mockingbird bass


----------



## Nouman6 (Jun 1, 2008)

my second guitar is up there 
green stealth.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 1, 2008)

Very cool. I still want a Mockingbird.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 1, 2008)

The first one, the grey/black Bich, is stunning!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah they have some nice stuff up on there


----------



## Hate (Jun 1, 2008)

One day I will have a warlock.. One day..


----------



## wes225 (Jun 1, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Does Ran do an exact replica? There must be something different to avoid lawsuit?


custom shop, aka they cant be sued


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 1, 2008)

nikt said:


> WOW!!! now this is awsome
> 
> looks like Mick Thompson sig but without the HATE inlay




Yeah .. like a Thomson ... totally Bad ass .. i would liek to see that with a Red binding


----------



## Crazy German (Jun 2, 2008)

totally loving the warlock


----------



## phantaz (Jun 3, 2008)

It's nice to see BC Rich is finally doing more to get their custom shop fiddles some notice. I absolutely love my BC Rich USA Flying V 7.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 3, 2008)

That V 7 is SICK. More pics?


----------



## phantaz (Jun 3, 2008)

Cadavuh said:


> That V 7 is SICK. More pics?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/50072-bc-rich-7-porn.html


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 3, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Does Ran do an exact replica? There must be something different to avoid lawsuit?



nope RAN can make the EXACT same guitars and nothing will happen


----------



## Kotex (Jun 3, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Very cool. I still want a Mockingbird.



haha Me too. I want a 7 of it so bad.


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 4, 2008)

If I made a lot of dough I could see investing in something like this. I'm sure the quality is top notch. I would probably go with a gunslinger and an ironbird. What the hell? Might as well get two while I'm at it, eh?


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg (Apr 2, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> nope RAN can make the EXACT same guitars and nothing will happen




well Ran copies of BCR riches look retarded, they get the shapes and bevels totally wrong. if you want a BCR, buy a BCR.


----------



## Spondus (Apr 2, 2010)

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> well Ran copies of BCR riches look retard, the get the shapes and bevels totally wrong. if you want a BCR, buy a BCR.


thanks for both bumping a thread from before the biblical flood and expressing your opinion so elegantly


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg (Apr 2, 2010)

Spondus said:


> thanks for both bumping a thread from before the biblical flood and expressing your opinion so elegantly




couldn't help but sense a bit of sarcasm there, but rightfully so. Sometimes I forget my dry humor dosn't come out across the wonders of the internet. sorry if i came across as an ass. wasnt the intention. It was purely to be informative.

But there was the point to my last post. Ran's BC Rich copies are very inaccurate in in shape when compared to the true USA bcr rich shapes. It's not suprising really. The reason is probably because over the years the have been some many different variations in of the shapes of BC rich imports due to the templates changing from factory to factory over the years. It's very likely that Ran based their templates off an import or a combination of imports. Either way, when you buy one of Ran's copies you're paying some big bucks for a guitar that isn't even an accurate copy also not to mention you're not necessarily saving money either. When i was in the process of ordering my Customshop mockingbird, I had submitted 2 identicle build sheets for a Koa mockingbird to BCR as well as Ran. Ran had quoted me nearly $1500 (usa) more than BCR did. (note the BCR prices mentioned in this thread are retail not MAP prices which dealers sell at. VERY VERY different things) So again, If you want a BC Rich, buy one, because Ran's copies are significantly different.

On another note ran's build quality is nothing short of stellar, and definatly up par with Jackson, BCR, PRS, ect ect. however if I bought a Ran, it wouldnt be a BCR copy simply because they cant seem to get the shapes right.


----------



## Necris (Apr 2, 2010)

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> Long Post.


If they are indeed basing their shapes off of import models it could be argued that they are getting the shapes right, just not the current versions of the shapes. Also, I believe many people buy RANs more due to their reputation for high quality builds rather than being able to create a perfect carbon copy of another companies models. I've known a few people who have stated their opposition to ever buying a B.C Rich Custom Shop Guitar based on the sometimes poor quality of their production guitars, preffering to go with a RAN copy even though they would pay quite a bit more. Stupid/Misinformed? Yes. Does it happen? Yes.


----------



## Hollowman (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah I looked into a Ran about 4 years ago asked Dariusz who he used for shipping and such, it was like $500 to ship to Delaware for Poland and I didn't even want to know about duty tax after that, so on top of the 3k the guitar was it was close to 4k and that was 4 years ago so...by time everything was paid for it almost equals out so... why wouldn't you buy a B.C. Rich unless your in Europe, I don't quite know what shipping is for there. bu,t I'd imagine it would be a lot cheaper. And on top of that B.C. Rich get a bad wrap which isn't really deserved. Besides anybody who has played one and thought it was shit most likely played a Class Axe Era Rich late 80"s early 90's when they pretty much drove them into the ground before Bernie bought it back and then sold it to I believe HMI?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 3, 2010)

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> well Ran copies of BCR riches look retarded, they get the shapes and bevels totally wrong. if you want a BCR, buy a BCR.



I noticed you bumped this thread, and your name is "NecriteIstKrieg", I think this old thread should be renamed NecroIstKrieg in honor.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 3, 2010)

We should totally condemn people for bumping an old thread, because its such a horribly offensive act. FUCK OLD THREADS


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 3, 2010)

That weird shaped V looks a lot like the DBZ version 
I wonder if it the exact same model..


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg (Apr 3, 2010)

Rokkaholic said:


> That weird shaped V looks a lot like the DBZ version
> I wonder if it the exact same model..




it's not. even being the BCR Freak that i am, I cant stad the draco, the DBZ venom (i think) is a much better looking axe IMO.


----------



## CloudAC (Apr 4, 2010)

The Draco is horrible imo


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 4, 2010)

O.O for the red draco!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 4, 2010)

It's too bad you have to pay an arm and both legs to get a good bc rich (at least with the custom R logo). At least the new more expensive import line is ok, especially the zoltan.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 4, 2010)

These are sexy.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 5, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> We should totally condemn people for bumping an old thread, because its such a horribly offensive act. FUCK OLD THREADS


----------

